# Pbw Vs Teflon



## sim (3/8/12)

Guys, The PBW label says dont use on teflon things (presumably because it will pull the teflon right off the steel), which got me thinking about teflon thread tape in weldless fittings. I often leave PBW, or napisan, in my kettle, lines and plate chiller, for a couple of days sometimes. I havent noticed any oddness, but should i be wary or does anyone have any word on the PBW dissolving the thread tape, or in some way reacting with it? I was in the habit of breaking down the weldless fittings, clean and sani and re-applying thread tape etc, but these days they stay assembled for a handful of brews at least.

Side note - On hand, anyone know if PBW is safe on enamel saucepans etc? i've got some wicked burnt on crud on a le creuset (absolute rite of passage).


----------



## NickB (3/8/12)

I believe it lifts the non-stick surface off cookware... I assume that the teflon tape is not coated in teflon, but made from it. Therefore I assume it shouldn't be an issue - well, it hasn't been for me!

As for enamel, I don't see an issue. Maybe contact the manufacturer if you're worried.

Cheers


----------



## donburke (3/8/12)

the teflon tape on my fittings is still intact having been soaked in pbw many times

i've had a similar concern with using pbw through a march pump

the march pump is listed as having teflon parts in contact with liquid

for what its worth, my march pump works just fine after having pbw soaked in it many times


----------



## brad81 (3/8/12)

Water and a long slow warm soak on the element will take care of your pot mate. Use a plastic egg lifter to remove crud. Has worked for me in the past.


----------



## sim (3/8/12)

Cheers lads.


----------



## Florian (3/8/12)

Not sure about the teflon tape but I can confirm first hand that PBW cleans a teflon coated frying pan better than you'd wish for.


----------



## NickB (3/8/12)

Did you do something silly, Florian...?


----------



## Truman42 (3/8/12)

NickB said:


> I believe it lifts the non-stick surface off cookware... I assume that the teflon tape is not coated in teflon, but made from it. Therefore I assume it shouldn't be an issue - well, it hasn't been for me!
> 
> As for enamel, I don't see an issue. Maybe contact the manufacturer if you're worried.
> 
> Cheers



Just listened to a BN podcast recently which said exactly that. It will lift teflon from cookware but your teflon tape is fine.


----------



## Florian (3/8/12)

NickB said:


> Did you do something silly, Florian...?



Yep, trying to impress the wife with how good my brewing cleaner works on other household items. :blink:


----------



## sim (3/8/12)

Hah daggit!



Truman said:


> Just listened to a BN podcast recently which said exactly that. It will lift teflon from cookware but your teflon tape is fine.



Cheers Truman. Mind at ease.


----------



## drsmurto (3/8/12)

Florian said:


> Yep, trying to impress the wife with how good my brewing cleaner works on other household items. :blink:



*It does a great job cleaning the dishwasher and also the 'european' drain plugs in addition to standard brewery cleaning.

Cheers
DrSmurto


* home-made PBW - 1 part sodium metasilicate, 2 parts sodium percarbonate, a fraction of the cost of PBW ($14 for 5kg)


----------



## Florian (3/8/12)

Yep, am using both sodium percarbonate and PBW for heaps of things, dishwasher, Outdoor tiles (Some get bleached from it though, best to try before using on all), baked on non-teflon pots and pans, clothing.

Word of warning though: 
don't use it on wool!




(another failed attempt to impress the wife)


Thanks for the 'recipe', is that really all there is to PBW?


----------



## drsmurto (3/8/12)

No, PBW contains a few other ingredients, some of which prevent clumping etc.

The 2 active ingredients are the ones listed above.


----------



## Logman (3/8/12)

Florian said:


> (another failed attempt to impress the wife)


LMAO, never works does it :lol:


----------

